
Facebook Allowing Anyone to Look Up Users from Phone Number - brk
https://www.fastcompany.com/90314763/now-facebook-is-allowing-anyone-to-look-you-up-using-your-security-phone-number
======
Stubb
Imagine giving Facebook your phone number LOL.

